# S.D.I. labs anyone know of? methandrostenol.



## slither (Sep 26, 2003)

Anyone oever heard of methandrostenol. I'm just now trying to find out if S.D.I. labs is legit source and if the D-bol is any good?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 26, 2003)

Legit source of overpriced legal supplements, its been discussed before.

Methandrostenolone is the compound name of real dianabol (dianabol is a brand name), SDI labs obviously is not selling real steroids however.


----------



## slither (Sep 26, 2003)

okay overpriced will it do anything for me? Ant side effects or gainsetc. Thanks for response.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 27, 2003)

Just crap. Expensive crap, but crap none the less.


----------



## tryintogetbig09 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Thanks To All With Knowledge*

I would like to just take a second to thank all of you who run these forums to inform people about the SDI labs crap. I myself was about to get sucked into it but I am glad I saw this. Thank you very much. You saved me some serious money.


----------



## GreenMan (Jan 15, 2006)

Dude - it's a con.  Probably some veterinary hormone.  Probably has the same anabolic activity as asprin.

Try typing methandrostenol into google & see what you come up with.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 15, 2006)

avoid like the plague


----------



## fastsob21 (Apr 22, 2007)

*dianAbol not dianObol*

i dont know what yall are talkin about but any one that says dianabol doesnt work is a complete moron. i mean there is knock offs called dianObol that doesnt work as well but it still does. but all i have to say is dianAbol works great if used right


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Apr 22, 2007)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Just crap. Expensive crap, but crap none the less.



i like ur avatar man, i would love to see the full move than with nudity.


----------



## tphillip23 (Apr 22, 2007)

SDI has been exposed all over bb message boards for selling overpriced products named to imitate real AAS.  Do not buy from this company as you will not be happy with what you get


----------



## zombul (Apr 23, 2007)

tphillip23 said:


> SDI has been exposed all over bb message boards for selling overpriced products named to imitate real AAS.  Do not buy from this company as you will not be happy with what you get



Agree 100%...


----------

